# Hacking Notepad



## majig (Dec 21, 2004)

*Hacking Notepad*
[_By a novice for novice_]

(As pointed out by GNUrag ... I'v deleted the change in copyrighted information.)


....Well this has been done many times before! 
But I have given it my own twist(?). 
Hope you like it. 

*Tools:â€¦â€¦â€¦*

Resource Hacker and â€¦. Notepad!

Get resource hacker from November Digit CD/DVD.  Notepad.exe file 
can be found in C:\windows and C:\windows\system folder. 
Copy one to desktop. First of all give it a new name like MyPad or something like that . Now 

open reshhacker and drag the renamed exe file into it.

*Change Icon: .........*

           First the easyest one. Go to *Icon Group*. There is only one entry '2'.  Expand 

it and select 1033. Right click on it and choose "Replace  
Resources". Now on the newly opened dialog box click on â€˜Open file with  
new Iconâ€™....and select the icon that you'll use as the Icon for  "Mypad". You can save the file 

now and notice the changed Icon. (if you  
can't just refresh the desktop!)

*Change Name: ..........*

      If you open the "Mypad" now you'll see that the name notepad is  
still shown in the Tital bar. To change that, in the Resource Hacker go  
to *String Table*#1 Select 1033 and you'll see  
Sevaral lines of strings on the right hand pane. Out of these lines  
numbered 5 and 9 are important. You might have understand by now that  
we need to change "Notepad" to "Mypad" or whatever the name you have  
chosen. You can also do that in line numbered 8 also (appears in  
dialogue box). Now hit the 'compile Script' button to compile. This will 
make title bar to show the new name.


*Change Menus: ..........*

       What I always wanted was a quicker access to different options.  
As there is no option of toolbar in Notepad I made the menu bar into a  
Toolbar! To do that in Resource Hacker go to *Menu*#1. 

Iâ€™ve changed the entries to followings...


1 MENU
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
{
MENUITEM "[&New]",  1
MENUITEM "[&Open]",  2
MENUITEM "[&Save]",  3
MENUITEM "[&Find]",  21
MENUITEM "[Fon&t]",  33
POPUP "[&Option]"
{
	MENUITEM "&Word Wrap",  32
	MENUITEM "&Status Bar",  27
	MENUITEM "Page Set&up",  5
	MENUITEM "&Print",  6
	MENUITEM "&Replace...\tCtrl+H",  23
	MENUITEM "&Go To...\tCtrl+G",  24
}
MENUITEM "[E&xit]",  7
}

    As you can see apart from 'Option' no Popup menus will appear. 
(you might not like this but Iâ€™ve found it interesting) 

You can copy past from mine or you can experiment little bit yourself.
(..be careful about the curly brackets.)

   After that donâ€™t forget to compile it. Now save it and you are done!!

A new looked notepad errrr.. Mypad. 

Final Tip: ...........

     Make Mypad work bit like sticky. Create a shortcut of MyPad. Now right click on  shortcut 

and go to properties. There in the target box add the link to a blank text file.
      for example 

        "c:\MyPad.exe" D:\Docs\notes.txt

       Thats it! 

         Same can be done  by creating shortcut of the textfile but  that would not look cool  (..............Ok that was pathetic   )


----------



## djmykey (Dec 21, 2004)

I ve done it a long time ago tho that was really good 1.


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 21, 2004)

nice info there dude.....

let me try it out someday soon

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## saROMan (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Nice info..bro......let me give it a try.......


----------



## funkiguy_me (Dec 21, 2004)

thats something  have already tried


----------



## Prashray (Dec 21, 2004)

I tried it just two weeks back.


----------



## hitesh_hg (Dec 21, 2004)

this might seem a bit out of context but i have [rather had] heard that we can open any file in hex mode also using notepad...anybody knows how??

Hitesh


----------



## Ashis (Dec 21, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha ...... Funny Isn't it!

Try hacking Windows & Change Its Name To majig

But Good Try....

It is Inspiring. Keep It Up


----------



## h4ck3r (Dec 22, 2004)

*Post something new...*

          
I DID THIS A  YEAR BEFORE. SO TRY POSTING SOMETHING NEW
          


 8)  8)  8)  8)  8) TILL THEN ITS H4CK3R


----------



## majig (Dec 22, 2004)

*Hacking Notepad Part - 2*

Thanx.. for any one who liked my post. And a big Sorry for the rest.....  

    Now I am going to write about what i did to the Dialog boxes. 

   For this again Open MyPad(previously known as Notepad) in Resource Hacker. Go to Dialog-#NPENCODINGDIALOG. As you can see this dialog get attach to the OpenSave Dialog box. 

   I donâ€™t know about You but I have habits of saving files with dates 
and a bad one of forgetting Dates. So what I did was enter Date-Time right  into the OpenSave Dialog box.

   For this First resize the Dialog box. You can do that using mouse and drag it. Just the way you do in any window. For the moment just drag downwards. Right  click on the dialog box and select 'insert control'. In the newly opened Control box select "SysDateTimePic2". which is in the second row of controls, fourth from the right(Written Dec16 in blue). Right at the bottom of the control box there are see two panes. On the right pane you 'll see DTS_SHORTDATEFORMAT is selected. Change that to DTS_LONGDATEFORMAT and hit OK. Now in the dialog SysDateTime will 
appear in the dialog box. Resize it to the size of _encoding combobox_ and drag it  to the below combobox. See that distance between the combobox donâ€™t get too big or  too small. It would look ugly. Resize the dialog box. Do not forget to compile now. 

   In this way you can also add icon, bitmaps, animation,.. etc to the dialog boxes. For example we can add a picture as the background for the PageSetup Dialog box. For this U'll need a bitmap file of about 500x375 Pixels. (if want to use that cool pic in jpeg just Convert that to .bmp using IrfanView or mspaint.) 

   In the resource hacker go to Action -> 'Add a new Resource'.  There open the bitmap file. 'Resource name' box enter a name for the bitmap. You can use both numbers or texts. And click add resource.

   Then go to Dialog-#12 and insert the bitmap just like the Date-Time. In this case  u'll have to select the control in second row third from the left(one with a tree). In the Caption box enter the name of the bitmap u had given and hit OK.

       Now in the right hand pane at the bottom you'll find a new line added something like

 CONTROL "XXX", 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 259, 210, 333, 231

("XXX"is the name of the bitmap)

    Cut this line from here and past it right after the first curly brackets. You can drag the bitmap using mouse or just change the first two numbers at the end to 1. i.e.

 CONTROL "XXX", 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 1, 1, 333, 231 

    Now compile it to see the changes and resize the dialog box to that of the bitmap. See that bit maps  do not touch the borders of the dialog box. Then move  or resize the controls in dialog box to your liking and compile it.  Beware.... labels are not transparent looks bit ugly.   

    One more thing all these hack can be also done in MSPaint as well........

Ashis wrote:



> Try hacking Windows & Change Its Name To majig



     will try that.... But  where do you  exectly want me to change


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 22, 2004)

You guys are discussing how to reverse engineer an integral component of Windows XP, and for everyone's information, according to the Windows XP EULA, reverse engineering of any sort is a criminal offence. 

What do you guys think of ?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 22, 2004)

Good info and had fun doing so.....


----------



## majig (Dec 22, 2004)

Reverse engineering ?

       Was it?

                No clue!

                I thought it was just modding! 

Is changing icon or renaming a software is Reverse engineering?


----------



## h4ck3r (Dec 23, 2004)

*no yo must understand correctly*

U see majig... these tweaks are very old stuph...and to this now is a waste of time... its also criminal offence becoz you are not authorized to modify a single line of code..and rev.engg means cracking..There exists a serch engine called kazaa..dunno whether majig is aware of it or not..just try serching for reverse code engg..or similar string or goto the emperor g00gle himself 8)


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 23, 2004)

majig said:
			
		

> Is changing icon or renaming a software is Reverse engineering?


Yes it is. Read your Microsoft Windows EULA again carefully !!!


----------



## majig (Dec 23, 2004)

h4ck3r wrote:



> ... these tweaks are very old stuph...and to this now is a waste
> 
> of time... its also criminal offence becoz you are not authorized to
> 
> modify a single line of code..and rev.engg means cracking..




      I know what rev.engg means. So I felt that what I did was not 

rev.engg. You say its criminal offence.......



> I DID THIS A YEAR BEFORE.



    .....and You did it a year ago.

     Well....... I never claimed they are new or original. Neither they  
were meant for U. ...Your comments were very encouraging. Ok.. I was the 

last person on earth who did it. But when i searched this forum i did not 

found your guide... Don't keep them secret....do let us know about your  
new and happening stuph..  or if somebody else write them donâ€™t say 
yea....been there ..... done that.....blaa.blaa.blaa  


    So GNUrag.... its criminal offence...... then definitely lot us do it judging by the replies . So is Digit  asking us to change bitmap file in System property or changing windows  default animation â€¦ Its iIllegal Isnâ€™t it?  Clarify me if I am wrong.


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 24, 2004)

majig said:
			
		

> I know what rev.engg means. So I felt that what I did was not rev.engg. You say its criminal offence.......


Reverse engineering is illegal, but resource editing is not. You were trying to edit the resources of binary files which is not illegal, but editing product name and copyright information is again illegal.




			
				majig said:
			
		

> So GNUrag.... its criminal offence...... then definitely lot us do it judging by the replies . So is Digit  asking us to change bitmap file in System property or changing windows  default animation â€¦ Its iIllegal Isnâ€™t it?  Clarify me if I am wrong.


Changing bitmaps and icons may not be illegal but its quite a common sense that editing copyrighted information (or any textual information in general) can be an offence.


----------



## majig (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanx... *GNUrag*

I got your point....You are right.

See ...... I get things late and understand later...


----------



## h4ck3r (Dec 27, 2004)

*goto my forums*

just know what rev engg is ?? gr8 ... if u wanna know more goto www.hnc3k.tk my forums ..and also google for the string +hcu ..before two years i was a hcu member ...for say 16 months..i think thats a feather in my hat..if u dunno the depth of rev engg better shut up !!
if u think u have gr8 skills try reversing some quality protections at www.crackmes.de (levels 1-3 are easy if  go above 9 ..tht is level 10 u defeat me) coz me at level 9


----------



## theraven (Dec 27, 2004)

> ..if u dunno the depth of rev engg better shut up !!


h4ck3r one more useless lil peep outta u and ur gonna be reported !!
i think u better learn some forum etiquettes before blaring with ur cr@p posts
i just went thru a couple of them ...
useful as u may try to be .... u slip up quite a bit too.. specially against the forum rules
and i really dun care if ur the worlds best hacker /cracker or the biggest genius
stop being a pr!ck abt it


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 27, 2004)

LOL! All hail the Raven...u took the words right outta ma mouth....I just decided not to say anything abt it....LOL...sheesh...

Script Kiddies with SoftIce think they are hackers....lol....


----------

